# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Μπουγιατιώτης Γιώργος

## sobral

Το παρακάτω αφιέρωμα είναι για έναν αθλητή με αρκετές διακρίσεις στο ενεργητικό του που κατεβαίνει χρόνια σε αγώνες και δίκαια κατατάσσεται στην old school γενιά. Ο λόγος για τον Γιώργο Μπουγιατιώτη.

Ο Γιώργος ξεκίνησε τους αγώνες τον καιρό που ήταν στην Αμερική. Εκεί αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στο Kings Mountain Classic το 1985 όπου πήρε την 3η θέση. Ακολούθησε το 1987 η συμμετοχή του στο Mr N.Carolina NPC όπου πήρε την 2η θέση. 
Το 1992 με την επιστροφή του στην Ελλάδα, αγωνίστηκε στο πανελλήνιο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ κατακτώντας την πρώτη θέση, η οποία του έδωσε το εισιτήριο για τους Μεσογειακούς της ίδιας ομοσπονδίας. Εκεί πήρε την τιμητική 6η θέση. Να σημειωθεί ότι στον αγώνα που έγινε στην Αθήνα στο Novotel έδωσαν το παρόν ο Rich Gaspari και η Sandy Riddell.Το 1997 κατακτά την 3η θέση στο πανελλήνιο της ΠΕΣΔ. Μετά από μία πενταετία αποχής το 2003 κατεβαίνει στο πανελλήνιο της NABBA όπου κατακτά την πρώτη θέση, η οποία του δίνει μία θέση στο Universe της NABBA. Εκεί λαμβάνει την 6η θέση ανάμεσα σε πολύ καλούς αθλητές.
Μετά από μία μεγάλη αποχή από τους αγώνες λόγω άλλων προτεραιοτήτων, κάνει comeback το 2013 όπου σαρώνει στην κατηγορία του με πρωτιές στο πανελλήνιο της NAC αυτή τη φορά. Το 2014 ερχόμενος με φόρα από την περσινή χρονιά παίρνει πρωτιά και στο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα της NAC τον Μάη αλλά και τον Νοέμβριο στο πανελλήνιο κύπελλο της ίδιας διοργανώτριας αρχής. Το 2015 τον βρίσκει και πάλι στην πρώτη θέση του πανελληνίου της NAC συν της IBFA στην κατηγορία Masters over 50 και στην δεύτερη θέση στην κατηγορία bodybuilding medium -1,78. Την περασμένη χρονιά, το βάθρο ήταν και πάλι στο ψηλότερο σκαλί με πρωτιές σε IBFA, NABBA και NAC.

Ο Μπουγιατιώτης είναι καθηγητής της ιδιωτικής σχολής fitness, Grafts Hellas, στον τομέα του personal training-bodybuilding και της προπόνησης με βάρη.

Συνοπτικά:

Χρονολογία - Έτος - Διοργάνωση

1985 3ος Kings Mountain classic (USA) 
1987 2ος Mr N. Carolina NPC (USA)
1988 4ος Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ στην κατηγορία -80kg
1992 1ος Πανελλήνιο IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ, 6oς μεσογειακούς IFBB 
1997 3ος Πανελλήνιο ΠΕΣΔ στην κατηγορία -80kg με νικητή τον συγχωρεμένο Μιχάλη Γιατράκη
2003 1ος Πανελλήνιο NABBA Hellas στους Masters, 6ος Universe NABBA International
2013 1ος Πανελλήνιο NAC στην κατηγορία Bodybuilding +50
2014 1ος Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα ΜR-Ms Hellas της ΝΑC στην κατηγορία Super Masters (Μάιο)
2014 1ος Πανελλήνιο κύπελλο ΝΑC στην Super Masters (Νοέμβριος) 
2015 1ος Πανελλήνιο IBFA, 1ος πανελλήνιο NAC στην Super Masters
2016 1ος Πανελλήνιο IBFA, 1ος πανελλήνιο NABBA, 1ος πανελλήνιο NAC































Επιμέλεια-Ρεπορτάζ: Λιονάκης Γιώργος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Να συμπληρωσω...Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΕΟΣΔ IFBB  14 Μαϊου του 1988 στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας ,4ος στην κατηγορια του -80.
Διαχρονικος κ σοβαρος αθλητης ο Γιωργος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίο το αφιέρωμα Γιώργο, έλειπε η αναφορά στον Μπουγατιώτη.
Μια υποσημείωση:Είχε αγωνιστεί το 1988 στην Ελλάδα, τόσο στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο όσο και στο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ.
Στο Πρωτάθλημα δεν είχε πλασαριστει στην εξάδα της κατηγορίας -80, ενώ στο Κύπελλο  πηρε την 4η θέση

----------


## sobral

Χρήστο και Κώστα σας ευχαριστώ για τις επισημάνσεις. Έχει κατέβει σε πολλούς αγώνες και όλο και κάποιος θα μου ξέφευγε. :01. Mr. Green:  Αν βρείτε κι άλλα στοιχεία ευχαρίστως να τα προσθέσω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής και ακόμα και τώρα στα Supermasters το σώμα του βγάζει ποιότητα, χωρίς ελλείψεις.
Mιας και μίλησες για τις υπόλοιπες επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες, εχω την εντύπωση οτι το γυμναστήριο Universal , της γνωστής αλυσίδας, στην Λ. Αμφιθέας, ήταν δικό του , πριν κλείσει. Ωραίο γυμναστήριο, σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## sobral

> Είναι πολύ καλός αθλητής και ακόμα και τώρα στα Supermasters το σώμα του βγάζει ποιότητα, χωρίς ελλείψεις.
> Mιας και μίλησες για τις υπόλοιπες επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες, εχω την εντύπωση οτι το γυμναστήριο Universal , της γνωστής αλυσίδας, στην Λ. Αμφιθέας, ήταν δικό του , πριν κλείσει. Ωραίο γυμναστήριο, σε κάθε περίπτωση.


Ήταν εκ των βασικών μετόχων απ' ότι μου ανέφερε ο ίδιος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Γιώργος ήταν και είναι καλός και μεθοδικός αθλητής , ακόμη και τωρα που κατέβαινε στις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του ήταν ολοκληρωμένος αθλητης και δείγμα παλιάς σχολής όπου δεν στόχευε σε μεγάλες μάζες ανεξέλεγκτες , αλλα ολοκληρωμένο σώμα με ποιότητα και συμμετρία και εμένα προσωπικα πολύ μου άρεσε στούς αγώνες που τον έχω δεί λάιβ

----------


## Muscleboss

Πάντα ωραία παρουσία στους αγώνες που εμφανίζεται  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Διατηρει κ εναν υπερσυγχρονο χωρο Solarium στα Νοτια προαστια.

----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες από το Πανελληνιο του 1997 με τον Μπουγατιώτη, Γιατράκη, Κεραμυδά

----------

